# 500hp turbo



## d18tfoltz (Feb 5, 2009)

ok my current set-up i have a t3/t4 50trim turbo, im making 320whp at 18psi. i'm looking to upgrade, my chices are between another t series, borg warner, or precision turbo. i hit full boost at 3800-4000rpm with my current turbo, i want about the same response a little more wont hurt which would be the best for me a t3 60-1, bw s256, or precision 5857, or another that would fit my needs. i want a turbo capable of about 550hp but my goal to reach now is 400whp. thank you


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

18 psi and 320 hp? isn't that awfully low?

im at 17psi and i've pulled on a 477whp camaro


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

^^^ i think he has a 1.8t...


OP... do you have forge rods? 6262 is your friend with a .63exhaust housing :thumbup:


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

6262 would be ****in nasty on a 1.8 :thumbup:


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

dub_slug said:


> 6262 would be ****in nasty on a 1.8 :thumbup:


X2 Perfect spool for big top end HP on a 1.8T.


----------



## d18tfoltz (Feb 5, 2009)

i do have a 1.8t and would a 6262 give me around the same spoill time i have with my current set-up.



> 16V VW
> 18 psi and 320 hp? isn't that awfully low?


well looking at some of the ''turbo kits'' on the dyno page of the 1.8t tech forum, 320whp is a lot better than them making maby 310whp at 22-24psi.



> OP... do you have forge rods? 6262 is your friend with a .63exhaust housing


yes i just re-built my motor which is one of the reasons im looking for a new turbo and the one i got is a knock off e-bay turbo.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

6262 is WAY too big for your power goals on a 1.8T, i would go with the Precision 5857. on low boost you will still make tons of power on the streets, and then turn up the boost when you wanna hurt somebodies feelings


----------



## d18tfoltz (Feb 5, 2009)

i agree i think the 6262 is too big and wont give me the spoil i want i think im going with this http://pagparts.com/product_info.php?cPath=1_16&products_id=611


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

Get the smallest t3 turbine housing available for the 6262. That's the best bang for your buck with tons of potential for later when you go forged


----------



## d18tfoltz (Feb 5, 2009)

i actually am forged(pistons and rods) the only thing im worried about is the spoil of the turbo. i only rev up to 7200-7500 and i dont want the turbo to kick in at 6000rpm


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

the 6262 should spool at 5000rpm on a 1.8t with the 63 ar housing and brake your neck when it kicks in go for it!


----------



## 16V VW (Aug 1, 2004)

5,000 rpm spool? i shift at 7k!

different car but vrt 60-1 t4 .58 i get 5psi at 2,500 and 12 at 3,000 and 17 at 3,400.

and it stays at 17 all the way to redline


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

320 @ 18 psi from a 50-trim is good IMO. I did 300 @ 15 psi on a bone-stock small port running SDS.

I think you will love the 5857. Good for 450 wheel, spool between 4000 and 4400 (depending on manifold type and tuning).

We just did a 8.5:1 1.8T, AEB head, tubular manifold and a billet 5857 journal bearing and the car is nasty. It basically peels to redline in 3rd @ 21 lbs, and we're going to run ~27 once we get on the dyno. Car makes 21 lbs @ around 4000 RPM.


----------



## d18tfoltz (Feb 5, 2009)

does anyone have a video or chart comparing hp and spoil for the precision 5857 and 6262?


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

d18tfoltz said:


> does anyone have a video or chart comparing hp and spoil for the precision 5857 and 6262?


your unlikely to find a comparison chart between the two, but as stated before, the 5857 will do just fine for your goals. when/if you ever max out that turbo, you will be going into the relm of having a race car/horrible street car. most people running 500+ out of the 1.8t don't typically drive them on the streets much since A) they can/will break, and B) the driveability on the streets just isn't there anymore


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

why not just turn up the boost with your current turbo? it's capable of making your 400whp goal.


----------



## d18tfoltz (Feb 5, 2009)

> TBT-Syncro
> why not just turn up the boost with your current turbo? it's capable of making your 400whp goal.


because the turbo i have now is a cheapo e-bay turbo and the oil seals are blown.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

5857SP-B is the way to go in 63ar form





talk to clay at cts. :beer:


----------



## d18tfoltz (Feb 5, 2009)

i currently have bosch 440cc injectors, im upgrading with the turbo will the siem 660cc be good for my wants or should i just go to the 870cc injectors?

with the 440cc injectors what boost should i keep the 5857 till i get the bigger injectors, and how much hp do you think i'd get with the 440cc?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

5857 or GT3076R.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

d18tfoltz said:


> i currently have bosch 440cc injectors, im upgrading with the turbo will the siem 660cc be good for my wants or should i just go to the 870cc injectors?
> 
> with the 440cc injectors what boost should i keep the 5857 till i get the bigger injectors, and how much hp do you think i'd get with the 440cc?





you need injectors that will match your hp goals. 870cc with a good tune will get you to over 400+whp
one thing you need to remember, and everyone else suggesting that he should go with a 6262, those are a huge differnce in compressor sizing. and the 5857 can be pushed past 40psi...a number nearly everyone won't hit. so why go any bigger if your not going to actually use it? a 5857 on your setup should be able to spool up and put out around 20psi at only 4K rpms. go with the .63 ar and 870cc or larger injectors, and get a good tune and don't look back. 
the 6262 is an incredbile turbo, just not needed in this case. 
unless the OP wanted say 600hp instead 

:beer:


----------

